# vosotros - ustedes



## totor

esto va en realidad para los amigos mexicanos:

¿cómo es el plural del tú en méxico, ustedes o vosotros?

gracias, mis cuates.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

En México dicen "ustedes"


----------



## Pollet

ustedes
vosotros creo que solo espana


----------



## totor

muchas gracias a ambos dos.


----------



## lazarus1907

totor said:
			
		

> muchas gracias a ambos dos.


No se puede decir "ambos dos" (ambos siempre implica a dos): "Gracias a ambos" basta.


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Pollet said:
			
		

> ustedes
> vosotros creo que solo espana



Sí, y de hecho no en toda España. En Canarias dicen ustedes también.


----------



## totor

querido lazarus, ¿tú te ríes, de vez en cuando, o sólo cuando te hacen cosquillas?

más bien que era un chiste.


----------



## lazarus1907

totor said:
			
		

> querido lazarus, ¿tú te ríes, de vez en cuando, o sólo cuando te hacen cosquillas?


Perdona si no te lo he cogido, pero aún no te conozco bien. A mí me han criticado cada vez he escrito algo mal o incorrecto intencionadamente, sólo por gastar una broma. En los foros de opiniones y felicitaciones somos todos más comprensivos.

De nuevo, perdón.


----------



## totor

amigo lazarus, discúlpame tú a mí. después de enviar lo anterior tuve miedo de que te ofendieras y estaba dispuesto a pedirte disculpas.

sólo quise poner un poco de humor. yo, como te habrás dado cuenta, soy muy nuevo en esto (apenas una semana), y posiblemente caiga en malentendidos varios, pero a veces me da la impresión de que hay cierta formalidad un poco envarada, que no me parece muy sana. pero es sólo una opinión.

¡AMIGOS PARA SIEMPRE!


----------



## totor

y otra cosa más:

¡estoy fascinado con este foro!


----------



## lazarus1907

totor said:
			
		

> *A*migo lazarus, discúlpame tú a mí. después de enviar lo anterior tuve miedo de que te ofendieras y estaba dispuesto a pedirte disculpas.


No hay por qué disculparse; ninguno de nosotros lo hizo con mala intención. Yo no me lo he tomado a mal, así que tranquilo.

Saludos.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Pequeña nota cultural: En la Argentina usamos varias frases hechas -mal con toda intención- para intensificar festivamente un significado. "ambos dos", "redundancia redundante",... incluso "ambos tres"


----------



## don maico

Ustedes siempre pues vosotros es antiguo.Vos se usa en Argentina osea vos sos


----------



## Honeypum

don maico said:
			
		

> Ustedes siempre, pues vosotros es antiguo.Vos se usa en Argentina, o sea vos sos.


 
¡Vosotros no es antiguo! En España lo usan a diario, es el lenguaje normal para dirigirte a varias personas (segunda persona del plural) de manera informal.

En toda Latinoamérica (y si me equivoco que alguien me corrija, pero creo que es así), se utiliza "Ustedes"para referirse a la segunda persona del plural, tanto de manera formal como informal (no se distingue entre trato de confianza y trato de respeto, siempre se utiliza "ustedes").


----------



## Jellby

Es más, con "vosotros" también puedes decir "vosotras", mientras que "ustedas" creo que aún no existe


----------



## Honeypum

Jellby said:
			
		

> Es más, con "vosotros" también puedes decir "vosotras", mientras que "ustedas" creo que aún no existe


 
 probablemente el usted*a*s vaya a aparecer por ahí con el transcurso del tiempo... lo cierto es que en tono de broma es utilizado, incluso en medios informativos, diciendo "A todos ustedes / ustedas", por ejemplo... (de más esta decir lo mal que suena)


----------



## totor

me parece que debo retirar la expresión que utilicé antes, acerca de lo "envarado" de algunos posts. este hilo me está resultando muy gracioso.

pueden seguir, que lo estoy disfrutando.


----------



## don maico

Honeypum said:
			
		

> ¡Vosotros no es antiguo! En España lo usan a diario, es el lenguaje normal para dirigirte a varias personas (segunda persona del plural) de manera informal.
> 
> En toda Latinoamérica (y si me equivoco que alguien me corrija, pero creo que es así), se utiliza "Ustedes"para referirse a la segunda persona del plural, tanto de manera formal como informal (no se distingue entre trato de confianza y trato de respeto, siempre se utiliza "ustedes").


En Argentina nunca se usa vosotros . Se usa usted( formal) ustedes( formal y informal) y vos ( informal) . Vosotros es antiguo y colonial.


----------



## Mckay

¿No es más antiguo tratar a mucha gente conocida de forma distante que hacerlo con familiarida?
Además el uso del vosotros acaba con posibles confusiones ya que ustedes se conjuga de la misma forma que ellos.

Así que recapitulando...

_*Distinción de vosotros/as y ustedes: _
_-Es más expesiva; ya que distingue gente que conoces, gente mayor, gente a la que hay que tenr un respeto especial..._
_-Permite además calificar a un grupo como femenino al igual que ellos/as._
_-Puede eludirse el sujeto sin temor a confusión, ya que tiene conjugación propia._
_-Posee posesivos propios (vuestro)_

_*Unificación en ustedes:_
_-Muy inexpresivoa, unifica a todas las personas se les tenga respeto o no, y sea de la edad que sean (ver a niños hablandose de ustedes es algo que resulta inaudito en España, es algo típico de ancianos)._
_-No permite distinción de grupos masculinos y femeninos._
_-Si el sujeto es eludido puede confundirse con ellos, ya que cmparten conjugación._
_-No posee posesivos propios, los toma de la 3ª persona._

Con todo esto creo que queda claro que lo mejor para una mayor expresividad y que no haya confusiones, es la distinción entre ambos que se hace en España.

PD: Creo que el vosotros surgió despues del ustedes; y por cierto, el español en general es un idioma colonial (fuera de España claro)


----------



## hohodicestu

Hola todos,

En algunas regiones de Mexico, donde llegaron los Españoles, todavia se usan el "vosotros" aunque en raras ocaciones se escucha esa palabra en Mexico.

Saludos


----------



## indigoio

hohodicestu said:


> En algunas regiones de Mexico, donde llegaron los Españoles, todavia se usan el "vosotros" aunque en raras ocaciones se escucha esa palabra en Mexico.



Qué interesante! No me imaginaba que por acá en México se utilizara el _vosotros_. En lo personal nunca he oído a alguien utilizarlo si no es para uno que otro chascarrillo (broma). ¡Una nunca acaba de aprender!

Salud!


----------



## pejeman

En la primaria (1954-1960) me tocó aprender las conjugaciones verbales con "vosotros", aunque realmente no se usaba en el habla común.

A mis hijos ya no les enseñaron en la escuela lo de "vosotros" sino "ustedes".

Y en cuanto a ambos, hace algunas semanas el presichente mexicano dijo públicamente "ambos cuatro"  y se quedó tan orondo.  (¿así se escribe?) 

Saludos


----------



## Javeke

Como alguien apuntaba en un post anterior, en España se usa de forma cotidiana "vosotros" pero en Canarias y Andalucía se usa también "ustedes", quizás más que "vosotros".


----------



## Mckay

Vamos a ver, en España se usan los dos, pero se distinguen como he dicho antes, con gente a la que le tienes respeto, con gente mayor... simplemente igual que el tú y el usted pero en plural.


----------



## Javeke

Bueno...
En Andalucía no necesariamente se hace esa diferenciación. Es normal referirse a los amigos de uno utilizando "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros".
Es más, repito que lo generalizado es usar "ustedes" tanto con personas mayores como entre jóvenes. En situaciones formales e informales.
Soy andaluz y de siempre lo he utilizado así y visto utilizar.

Saludos.


----------



## pejeman

Javeke said:


> Bueno...
> En Andalucía no necesariamente se hace esa diferenciación. Es normal referirse a los amigos de uno utilizando "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros".
> Es más, repito que lo generalizado es usar "ustedes" tanto con personas mayores como entre jóvenes. En situaciones formales e informales.
> Soy andaluz y de siempre lo he utilizado así y visto utilizar.
> 
> Saludos.



Igual se usa en México.

Saludos


----------



## Mckay

Es natural, al fin y al cabo el español americano viene de la variedad andaluza.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Javeke said:


> Bueno...
> En Andalucía no necesariamente se hace esa diferenciación. Es normal referirse a los amigos de uno utilizando "ustedes" en lugar de "vosotros".
> Es más, repito que lo generalizado es usar "ustedes" tanto con personas mayores como entre jóvenes. En situaciones formales e informales.
> Soy andaluz y de siempre lo he utilizado así y visto utilizar.
> 
> Saludos.



No sé de dónde eres, pero nunca he visto ni por asomo acercarse el uso de "ustedes" informal al de "vosotros", aunque en mi propia familia hay quien lo usa. Eso sí, con ese "ustedes" informal se conjuga igual que con "vosotros", no como con el "ustedes" formal.


----------



## Maruja14

Dr. Quizá said:


> No sé de dónde eres, pero nunca he visto ni por asomo acercarse el uso de "ustedes" informal al de "vosotros", aunque en mi propia familia hay quien lo usa. Eso sí, con ese "ustedes" informal se conjuga igual que con "vosotros", no como con el "ustedes" formal.


 
Sí, se conjuga igual que con vosotros, con lo cual no concuerda. "Ustedes estais...", "Ustedes venís...". No me atrevo a decir que es incorrecto, aunque yo lo veo así, me parece del habla poco culta (como diría la academia).

Por otro lado, en Andalucía en plural puede que digan "ustedes" con mucha frecuencia para hablar con los amigos, pero en singular sin embargo se usa el "tú".

Creo que en España, tenemos bastante clara la diferencia de uso. Cuando un andaluz que dice "ustedes estais...", habla de manera formal dice "ustedes están..."

Yo hace veinte años que vivo en Sevilla y todavía me choca.


----------



## pdro

Yo también soy andaluz y desde mi vivencia tal vez pueda verificar la frecuente indistinción en el uso oral entre "ustedes" y "vosotros", compartiendo ambos el modo de conjugarse con los verbos a los que acompañan.

Por ej: ustedes/vosotros ganaréis. 

Esta confluencia se extiende a los diferentes niveles culturales en la lengua hablada.

Sin embargo, sí parecen diferenciarse taxativamente en la escritura, donde el "ustedes" se mantiene para evidenciar respeto y distanciamiento, mientras que el "vosotros" se utiliza en casos de cercanía y familiaridad.

Por otro lado, todo ello no implica que oralmente "ustedes" se utilice para expresar deferencia.

Esta es la tendencia que actualmente puede comprobarse, al menos, en el habla de  Sevilla que es lo que mejor conozco.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## pejeman

Mckay said:


> Es natural, al fin y al cabo el español americano viene de la avariedad andaluza.




Bueno por acá habemos tanto avaros como manirrotos. 

Ya en serio, en México hubo casi de todo: extremeños como Cortés, andaluces, vizcaínos. aragoneses y perdón si omito a algunos. Parece que catalanes no tanto, porque no los dejaban venir a América, hasta que afortunadamente para nosotros, llegaron muchos a partir del 39.

Saludos.


----------



## Mckay

Digo el idioma, no la gente.


----------



## pejeman

Mckay said:


> Digo el idioma, no la gente.



Hola:

Sólo hice una broma porque tu post salió con un error "avariedad", en vez de "variedad", por eso dije lo de avaros y manirrotos.

Lo otro es que desde el siglo XVI a México vinieron españoles de casi toda la península, así es que seguramente tenemos la influencia de muchas formas de hablar el español, no solo de la forma andaluza.

Saludos


----------



## juancubillos

pejeman said:


> En la primaria (1954-1960) me tocó aprender las conjugaciones verbales con "vosotros", aunque realmente no se usaba en el habla común.
> Saludos


En Chile se sigue enseñando de igual forma, y no se usa en el habla corriente.
 ¿Que hay del origen del " Usted", en cuanto a que proviene de "Vuestra merced"?


----------



## Mckay

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sólo hice una broma porque tu post salió con un error "avariedad", en vez de "variedad", por eso dije lo de avaros y manirrotos.
> 
> Lo otro es que desde el siglo XVI a México vinieron españoles de casi toda la península, así es que seguramente tenemos la influencia de muchas formas de hablar el español, no solo de la forma andaluza.
> 
> Saludos


 Ah xD no me había dado cuenta, perdón suelo cometer muchos fallos al escribir y a veces no los veo.

Pero siempre se ha dicho que los dialectos del español en América provienen al menos de forma básica del dialecto andaluz antiguo, esto produce que el español de América tenga ciertas carácteristicas, por citar algún ejemplo:

Por su parte andaluza tiene caracteristicas del tipo de fallos de pronunciación como el seseo que se da en toda América (y en canarias por identico motivo); otro ejemplo es el mal uso del verbo coger que por aqella epoca utilizaban los granjeros en los pueblos andaluces para referirse al apareamiento de sus animales.

Por su parte de español antiguo esta el eje del tema, el uso de ustedes (como bien se ha dicho, derivado de vuestras mercedes) como única 2ª persona del plural, y el vos como 2ª persona del singular en varias zonas. Y además varias palabras que en España ya no se usan (esto último no es nada malo, es más, da mayor variedad al idioma)

Si bién es cierto que después llegaron gentes e toda España, el idioma ya estaba establecido y aunque en algo se modifico (por ejemplo se introdujó una forma más moderna de tratamiento, que el vos, el tú en muchas zonas con exito) hubo cambios que no cuajaron, como la diferenciación entre ustedes y la nueva forma (derivada del vos antiguo) vosotros. Además creo que se intento corregir el seseo, pero también sin exito.


----------



## pejeman

Mckay said:


> A
> 
> 
> Por su parte andaluza tiene caracteristicas del tipo de fallos de pronunciación como el seseo que se da en toda América (y en canarias por identico motivo); otro ejemplo es el mal uso del verbo coger que por aqella epoca utilizaban los granjeros en los pueblos andaluces para referirse al apareamiento de sus animales.
> 
> Muy interesante exposición. En el estado de Sonora, hablamos muy golpeado, como dicen los mexicanos del centro. También te puedo decir que hay algunas personas de mucho arraigo en ese estado, que hablan muy rápidamente, tanto que se no estás acostumbrado, de plano no les entiendes. Más o menos como oír a un sevillano.
> 
> En una ocasión en que visitamos España tres sonorenses, nos dijeron en Madrid que teníamos acento como de las Canarias.
> 
> Seguramente como en Sevilla se contrataba y controlaba la migración a América, los andaluces fueron mano para venir y pasó lo que tu tan bién explicas.
> 
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Aniat

Yo creo que es una cuestión de uso o de costumbre, más que de moderno o antiguo.

El idioma castellano o español tiene muchísimas variantes, según el país o la región donde se lo hable (imagino que eso pasa con todos los idiomas, sobre todo con los más "extendidos")

Es gracioso, porque en Argentina usamos "ustedes" pero para el singular usamos "vos" y no "tú". O sea que si no sabemos y debemos imaginarnos el plural de "vos"... sería "vosotros"!!!

Y además, en Argentina el "vos" es de confianza, mientras que tengo entendido que en España el de confianza es el "tú".

Y miren esto, que es lo peor de todo: en Argentina un diálogo puede comenzar formal y luego entrar en confianza. Y pasaría esto:

-Buenos días, señor, ¿cómo está? (Usted)
-Buenos días, Martín. Pero te pido que no seas tan formal, por favor...
-¿Lo puedo *tutear*?
-Pero sí, ¡si casi tenemos la misma edad!
-¿*Vos* qué edad tenés?

Es decir, en Argentina le decimos "*tutear*" a "utilizar el *´vos´*", y no a "utilizar el *´tú´*", no es absolutamente ridículo???


----------



## verbo

don maico said:


> Ustedes siempre pues vosotros es antiguo.Vos se usa en Argentina osea vos sos


 
"Vosotros" no es antiguo, es otro pronombre.
"Ustedes" es el trato de respeto, cuya forma singular es "usted".

El plural de "tú" es "vosotros", no "ustedes".
El plural de "vos" es "vosotros", pero ese sí que es antiguo y ya casi no se usa.

En Argentina todavía se utiliza el "vos", así como cierta conjugación derivada:

- Tenés que decirme la verdád. (que viene de "Tenéis que decirme la verdad", sin la "i", que es vocal débil)

De ahí que se diga "vos tenés que..."

PERO, en Sudamérica utilizamos "ustedes" para plural de "tú", lo cual crea confusiones. Ejemplo:

- Tienen que salir a las cuatro en punto.
- ¿Quiénes tienen que salir? ¿Nosotros o ellos?

- Tenéis que salir cuanto antes. (No crea confusión alguna. Se refiere a "vosotros", las personas a quienes se habla.)

Sería interesante que el uso del pronombre "vosotros" se generalizara nuevamente, ya que es insustituible. Pero bueno...


----------



## mirx

totor said:


> muchas gracias a ambos dos.


 

No digas ambos dos es un pleonasmo tremendo.


----------



## Jessica_limab

¡Saludos a todos!

Quisiera saber de los hispanohablantes, cuyo país o región sustituye el *ustedes *por *vosotros*, si ésto sólo ocurre en la charla informal, mejor dicho, ¿ sólo la gente “en la calle” lo emplea? Por ejemplo: profesores de la lengua española, ?siguen utilizando  *vosotros,* * y ustedes* sólo usan en la charla formal? O en general la gente los reemplaza sin ninguna distinción de clases sociales, o niveles de estudio.
 
Gracias.


----------



## Mckay

Creo que lo estan empezando a elimniar en la educación también, bueno, ellos se lo pierden xD





> Sería interesante que el uso del pronombre "vosotros" se generalizara nuevamente, ya que es insustituible. Pero bueno...


Si que sería interesante y muy util, pero me he dado cuenta que la gente es reacia a cambiar su forma de hablar por otra mejor (entiendase más expresiva y con menos errores) simplemente por que sea la de otro pais, es para mi una variedad estúpida de nacionalismo (que ya me parece estúpido de por sí), Por ejemplo, mi abuela cuando le corrijo me dice siempre:

Yo siempre hablé _(en vez de he hablado, porque aún sigue viva y gracias)_ así y siempre hablaré igual, y en Urguay tampoco van a cambiar.
O algo así xD

Esto me parece una estupidez (¿cuantas veces lo he dicho ya? xD). Si yo me fuera a vivir a un lugar donde se hablará mejor español que donde vivo (Alicante), como por ejemplo Salamanca o Valladolid, intentaría aprender de ellos, por ejemplo no so yeistas, un fallo que me ha producido muchos problemas de escritura, no quiero imaginarme lo que me habria costado si además seseara xD. En cualquier caso, no me cerraría a una forma de hablar mejor sólo porque no es la del lugar donde nací o me crié, hay que admitir tanto los fallos propios como los de el lugar donde vives por mucho que te guste he intentar corregirlos.

Cambiando de tema lo de tratar a alguien de vos, se llama vosear, asi que la pregunta sería:

¿Nos voseamos? _(vos)_
En vez de:
¿Nos tuteamos?_ (tú)_

Y el asunto del vos, no es como lo del ustedes, ya que el actual vos (que no el original) tiene su conjugación propia y los posesivos de tú, asi que no pierdes expresividadni da pie a confusiones. ¿no os parece que el vos actual es una extraña mezcla entre en vos antiguo (conjugado como vosotros) y el tú, me explicoc con ejemplo en indicativo e inperativo:

Tú: quie*res *quier*lo*
Vosotros ( o vos antiguo):_que_reis _quere_dlo
Vos: _que_*rés *_quere_*lo*

Lo unico que causa esta forma de hablar es la incomodidad de los tuteantes (compobado), pero no ninguna carencia de expresión como el ustedes exclusivo.

PD: Sí que me parece paradójico el hecho de que se use vos y no vosotros (como su plural obvio) en el rio de la Plata, y sobretodo que luego me digan que no se usa el vosotros porque es antiguo y colonial cando vos es su predecesor y es de la epoca más colonial que hubo xD lo siento, pero este comentario me ha hecho mucha gracia


----------



## Maruja14

mirx said:


> No digas ambos dos es un pleonasmo tremendo.


 

¿Has visto las respuestas 5, 7, 8 , 9, 11 y 12 de este hilo?


----------



## pejeman

Maruja14 said:


> ¿Has visto las respuestas 5, 7, 8 , 9, 11 y 12 de este hilo?


 
Para mì, el mejor español, es el que hablo yo y me permite comunicarme con la gente con la que trato.

Y lo que vale para mì, vale para ustedes, amigos y compañeros del foro.

Asì es que el vosotros, el vos y el usted, son para mì igual de válidos y aunque yo no tenga la capacidad de cambiar mi forma de hablar, si espero tener la capacidad de aceptar cómo hablen los demás.

Saludos a ustedes vosotros.


----------



## borgonyon

En México nunca he escuchado "vosotros" ni "vos", excepto en las clases de gramática y en las representaciones de Don Juan Tenorio. Que si no han visto la versión cómica, es para morir de risa (ambos todos). Para nosotros siempre, en mi tierra, ha sido "ustedes" o "udes", como decíamos en chascarrillo estudiantil.


----------



## Aniat

Jessica_limab said:


> ¡Saludos a todos!
> 
> Quisiera saber de los hispanohablantes, cuyo país o región sustituye el *ustedes *por *vosotros*, si ésto sólo ocurre en la charla informal, mejor dicho, ¿ sólo la gente “en la calle” lo emplea? Por ejemplo: profesores de la lengua española, ?siguen utilizando  *vosotros,* * y ustedes* sólo usan en la charla formal? O en general la gente los reemplaza sin ninguna distinción de clases sociales, o niveles de estudio.
> 
> Gracias.



Se usa en todos lados, por lo menos hasta el nivel académico donde yo he llegado (Universidad) No sé si hay doctos o sabihondos que usen el vosotros en alguna conversación; creo que no. A menos que sea alguien _definitivamente snob_...


----------



## Jessica_limab

Gracias.
Saludos!


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

Este fin de semana recordé que el único lugar, aparte del aula, en clase de español, en donde se usaba "vosotros" era en la misa católica.

Ahora se usa "ustedes", bueno no sé desde cuando, pero es un hecho que ya se derogó el uso de "vosotros".

Saludos


----------



## Olegaria

Don maico, con todo respeto,  puede aclararme eso que dice de que vosotros = colonizacion?

Que yo sepa la colonizacion espanola, ademas de muchas espinas dejo la lengua castellana enterita que luego evoluciono de forma diferente en cada uno de los distintos paises hispanohablantes - es lo natural de las lenguas.  Al ingles le paso lo mismo, o no?

tu y usted   
vosotros/vosotras y ustedes

se usa en la mayor parte del territorio espanol. Creo que no se usa en Canarias ni en partes de Andalucia oriental (que me corrija alguien si me equivoco) donde ustedes es la unica forma plural de la segunda persona.

Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Este fin de semana recordé que el único lugar, aparte del aula, en clase de español, en donde se usaba "vosotros" era en la misa católica.
> 
> Ahora se usa "ustedes", bueno no sé desde cuando, pero es un hecho que ya se derogó el uso de "vosotros".
> 
> Saludos


 

En España no, desde luego.


----------



## pcplus

es un tema interesante

de hecho un andaluz ha apuntado una distinción importante

la conjugación de 

ustedes teneis lapicero??
igual de la de: vosotros teneis lapicero??
la típica de usted (también usada en andalucía): Les quiero mucho a ustedes

hay varios tipos de voseo: el argentino: de donde sos vos?
el antiguo español: Vos sois muy inteligente
el chileno: Tenís vos un lapiz para dejarme?


----------



## totor

pcplus said:


> hay varios tipos de voseo: el argentino: de donde sos vos?
> el antiguo español: Vos sois muy inteligente
> el chileno: Tenís vos un lapiz para dejarme?



Y el uruguayo: ¿Tú tenés un lápiz?


----------



## El Moreno

totor said:


> esto va en realidad para los amigos mexicanos:
> 
> ¿cómo es el plural del tú en méxico, ustedes o vosotros?
> 
> gracias, mis cuates.


 
Bueno, la mayoría de mexicanos usan las conjugaciones del Ustedes, pero sí hay ciertas partes donde todavía se usan las conj. del Vosotros. No es común oír esas conj. pero sí exsiten en pocas partes de México. En el estado de Guanajuato he ecsuchado las conj. del Vosotros.


----------



## El Moreno

hohodicestu said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> En algunas regiones de Mexico, donde llegaron los Españoles, todavia se usan el "vosotros" aunque en raras ocaciones se escucha esa palabra en Mexico.
> 
> Saludos


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, en partes de Guanajuato se usan, en D.F. que recienmente he escuchado hace una semana y media, en la peninsula de Yucatán y en pocas partes del estado Chiapas.


----------



## dmcc92

En Andalucía vosotros y ustedes se usan indistintamente y "ustedes" se puede tanto de manera informal como formal.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

verbo said:


> PERO, en Sudamérica utilizamos "ustedes" para plural de "tú", lo cual crea confusiones. Ejemplo:
> 
> - Tienen que salir a las cuatro en punto.
> - ¿Quiénes tienen que salir? ¿Nosotros o ellos?
> 
> - Tenéis que salir cuanto antes. (No crea confusión alguna. Se refiere a "vosotros", las personas a quienes se habla.)
> 
> Sería interesante que el uso del pronombre "vosotros" se generalizara nuevamente, ya que es insustituible. Pero bueno...


 
*verbo:*

Qué lástima que no votaste en una encuesta que propuse una semana atrás, en la que preguntaba cuántos hispanoamericanos (incluyendo canarios) lamentaban la pérdida de la distinción _vosotros-ustedes._

Los "vosotristas" fuimos en total 6. Los "ustedesistas" (partidarios del pronombre único _ustedes_) fueron 11, incluyendo dos españoles a los cuales se les permitió votar.
De modo que si nos circunscribimos a los votos de hispanoamericanos y canarios, la encuesta quedó 9 a 6.
Si hubiéramos contado contigo, hubiéramos quedado 9 a 7, casi un empate.

Lamentablemente, el hilo se ramificaba hacia otros temas y el moderador decidió cerrarlo.

*Mckay:*



> Creo que lo estan empezando a elimniar en la educación también, bueno, ellos se lo pierden xD
> Quote:
> Sería interesante que el uso del pronombre "vosotros" se generalizara nuevamente, ya que es insustituible. Pero bueno...
> Si que sería interesante y muy util, pero me he dado cuenta que la gente es reacia a cambiar su forma de hablar por otra mejor (entiendase más expresiva y con menos errores) simplemente por que sea la de otro pais, es para mi una variedad estúpida de nacionalismo (que ya me parece estúpido de por sí), Por ejemplo, mi abuela cuando le corrijo me dice siempre:
> 
> Yo siempre hablé _(en vez de he hablado, porque aún sigue viva y gracias)_ así y siempre hablaré igual, y en Urguay tampoco van a cambiar.
> O algo así xD
> 
> Esto me parece una estupidez (¿cuantas veces lo he dicho ya? xD). Si yo me fuera a vivir a un lugar donde se hablará mejor español que donde vivo (Alicante), como por ejemplo Salamanca o Valladolid, intentaría aprender de ellos, por ejemplo no so yeistas, un fallo que me ha producido muchos problemas de escritura, no quiero imaginarme lo que me habria costado si además seseara xD. En cualquier caso, no me cerraría a una forma de hablar mejor sólo porque no es la del lugar donde nací o me crié, hay que admitir tanto los fallos propios como los de el lugar donde vives por mucho que te guste he intentar corregirlos.


 
Soy argentino, por tanto hispanoamericano, y concuerdo plenamente contigo.
La pobreza de pronunciación, pronombres y tiempos y modos verbales de Hispanoamérica (y coloco, ay, Argentina en el primer lugar) es desesperante...

Aclaro que no me refiero al voseo, que es un simple e inofensivo cambio de léxico.


----------



## Fer BA

GG:

Primero, ¿me permitís use GG de aquí en más? GuillermoGustavo es un tanto largo para escribir...

Los mensajes que citás son del 2006, Verbo no hubiera podido votar. 

Aunque soy un defensor de la forma única para cada persona/número (vos y ustedes, nada de Usted ni de vosotros), entiendo claramente tu punto. En el hilo cerrado no recuerdo quien (¿Jacobtm?) mencionó que en inglés, donde tenés una sola forma pronominal por persona y dos formas verbales, hay muchísimas otras formas, no morfosintácticas, para denotar _respeto/distancia/disparidad. _Entiendo que es una elección sobre si tener una lengua volcada hacia lo _sintético_ o volcada hacia lo _analítico. _


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Fer BA:

Ningún problema con GG (je, je...). Calambur me llama Guigu .

Respecto del no voto de *verbo*, tenés razón, me fijé en ese momento en la antigüedad del hilo... y después me olvidé.
De todos modos, existía la posibilidad de que *verbo* continuara participando de este forum.

Es cierto que en inglés existen otras formas de diferenciar el trato de respeto del trato de confianza. Conocer esos matices del idioma diferencia a un buen traductor de uno no tan bueno.
(Uno sabe que Sherlock Holmes y Watson no se "tuteaban" por esos indicadores).

Un abrazo, en la discrepancia.


----------



## Calambur

Guillermogustavo said:


> Fer BA:
> 
> Ningún problema con GG (je, je...). Calambur me llama Guigu .


GuiGus


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Calambur:

Ja, ja... Es verdad, Guigus.
(A ver cuánto aguanta este post antes que el Moderador lo borre...)


----------

